# PSA ... Amp Tech in K-W



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I met the amp tech at Sherwood Systems today. 
I didn't know they had someone onsite every week.

*Derek Lawrence* is his name and he is there every Monday and Thursday. 
Tel: 519-745-6154

He also owns "Anodyne Audio Service" in Cambridge
Tel: 519-239-8880
anodyne audio service amplifier repair

I talked to him for quite some time (primarily about electronics) and found him to be very personable.


----------



## losch79 (Jul 11, 2016)

Looks like Rich (Amplifiers Plus) left that location and is now based in Cambridge... I highly recommend him as well.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

losch79 said:


> Looks like Rich (Amplifiers Plus) left that location and is now based in Cambridge... I highly recommend him as well.


Yes. Rich left Sherwood a few years ago to open his own place in Cambridge.


----------



## double_a (Jun 4, 2017)

greco said:


> I met the amp tech at Sherwood Systems today.
> I didn't know they had someone onsite every week.
> 
> *Derek Lawrence* is his name and he is there every Monday and Thursday.
> ...


Thanks for this. I live in Toronto and I am in need of an Amp Tech. Perfectly willing to drive out to KW for this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

losch79 said:


> I highly recommend him as well


Rich serviced two of my amps in the past and I'm very pleased with the results.
Highly recommended.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

And here's a good one in Brantford.


----------

